# memory lane show and tell



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

pick thees two up at memory lane had both out for a ride this morning the shelby had two hafe flate tires on it put air to it . its got allstate tires on it in ex, shape looks like it sat for a long time good one for you slick shes a sooth rider !!!! i like it a lot then there is the road master its the same .good rider !!!!! i will put on some parts i got there later to day


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

here is what i pick up some parts for another monark all ready have the frame and carrer in picture have the head light and tanks for it looks like the fenders were green


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice colors on that Hiawatha.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 25, 2015)

*It was Huffman city for me*

Picked up a 41 men's frame and fork,37 chainwheel,crank.a complete 40 girls Huffman and a odd set of Huffman fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2015)

Love that Hiawatha Larry.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Picked up a 41 men's frame and fork,37 chainwheel,crank.a complete 40 girls Huffman and a odd set of Huffman fenders.View attachment 245825




Nice fenders! I'm interested in them if you want to sell.   Catfish


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Love that Hiawatha Larry.



thanks rollfaster i cant beleve how nice the bike rides!!! allso still has the allstate tires on it in good shape . when i bought the tires were half flat .looks like the bike was taken out of a shed or barn and took to the show !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2015)

Really nice scores, looks like someone has some great winter projects.


----------

